# For All Hoyt shooters



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Katera, and a Pro Elite.

The Lazer Tec is a little short axle to axle, but if you can shoot it, then go ahead.

But if you really want to get into 3-D, you will probably need to look in to buying a longer axle to axle bow (like a 38 pro, Ultra Tec, Pro Tec) etc.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*hoyts*

i got my trykon not long ago:tongue:, short axle but i love it......great for 3d and indoors shooting....any hoyt is good...but i aint a pro with these things:darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The Vulcan , the katera are both great bows for hunting! Most 3D shooters are using a hoyt pro elite or ultra elite ! some are using the new x7 or x8! all are great 3D bows. If your a shorter archer with a short DL the a bow with the shorter axle to axle and and more speed can also be shot for 3D.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

We cant really recomend anything until you give us more details (eg your draw length, max COMFORTABLE poundage, prefered ATA etc)
The best piece of advice you can be given however is to get out there and try as many things out as you can, including other manufacturers. Build up an idea of what you like in a bow, the sort of axle to axle lengths your comfortable with, your grip preference, your cam preferences.

I can however say : I shot a Lazertec when i was looking at buying a new bow 2 years ago and it was a shooter =] If they hadnt had the Trykon there i probably would have bought it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I shoot a Vectrix XL for Indoor and 3-D, Im hopeing to get an Ultra Elite this summer.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I shoot a hoyt ultra tec and its amazing


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

hey what about us bowtech guys


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bowtech archer said:


> hey what about us bowtech guys


what about them ?
start your own thread if your interested to see what Bowtechs people are using.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> what about them ?
> start your own thread if your interested to see what Bowtechs people are using.


agreed.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shoot a hoyt avenger and pro tec. and iv used my avenger from evreything to pop ups, hunting, to 3D. its 32 in. axil to axil. and it dose all very well. its on 70 lbs. 27 in. draw with a 365 grain arrow shooting about 288. with a lot of k.e. behind it. when they made hoyt they made it for the hunter reliabel and tuff, iv dropped mine thirty foot out of a tree and the only thing that happend was the string broke. didnt put a scratch on it. now its got some charecter to it but it still shoots true as the day i bought it. i dont shoot the pro tec that much cause i hadnt got all the stuff for it yet. but its sweet to. and as of the bowtech stuff make your on thread  j/k


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i shoot a power tec and i have a new pro elite on the way it is jet black 

( i really think that you should shoot a longer axle to axle bow too!)


----------

